# Mt. Shasta bound...



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Seeing all my fellow hunters back in the 'middle states' finding Chants, etc. has given me insperation! I'm headed to the Mountain Bluegrass Festival in McCloud and I'm gonna spend some time hunting on Mt. Shasta (shrooms that is) before deer season starts here in 2 weeks. 
Not sure what to expect but I'll post on Monday & let you know. Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

Well, I'm back from 'The Mountain'; All I came across was a reasonably fresh batch of what I first thought were Oysters, but turned out to be Large Lentinus (Letinus ponderosus) growing out from under a large pine log. I didn't see anything else worth reporting. It has been so dry out here, but as I write this note the Deer hunters are getting their wish granted this year. It's pouring cats & dogs outside with thunder and lightning 5 days before the opener!
Well, hopefully that rain will also answer some of us 'shroom hunters' wishes too! Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

jdaniels313 said:


> Seeing all my fellow hunters back in the 'middle states' finding Chants, etc. has given me insperation! I'm headed to the Mountain Bluegrass Festival in McCloud and I'm gonna spend some time hunting on Mt. Shasta (shrooms that is) before deer season starts here in 2 weeks.
> Not sure what to expect but I'll post on Monday & let you know. Happy Shroomin'...


Update: Unfortunately it is still too dry and warm, and as a result: No Mushrooms. I've been checking for Boletes but with no luck.I know of some areas that usually have Shaggy Manes about 100 miles away, and though I'm getting tired of waiting, gasoline is over $4.00 per gallon here for regular and it makes it less attractive to drive for hours just to hopefully spy a shroom hiding somewhere! I'll be happy to post when I start finding anything! Keep a positive attitude and Happy Shroomin'.....


----------

